# Newbie



## Droberts73 (Aug 6, 2018)

Hello everyone! It is great to be here. Just a brief summary: I’ve been married for 24 years. We have 1 child together, his name was Justin. He was sadly killed in a car accident 6 years ago. I have a daughter from a previous marriage. My husband has a daughter from his previous marriage. I will be posting very soon on some concerns and much needed advice. Thank you.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 25, 2018)

Welcome Newbie, my deepest condolences on your loss. Please feel free to post as these are some wonderful that will help.


----------

